# Keine beständige UMTS Verbindung

## linpacman

Hallo

Ich habe hier eine Novatel Merlin U530, die ich mit einer Simyo Prepaid Karte zum laufen bringen möchte. Ich habe im Netz diverse verschiedene Configs gefunden, hier nun die zuletzt genutzen:

/etc/ppp/peers/simyo

```

hide-password

noauth

connect "/usr/sbin/chat -v -f /etc/chatscripts/simyo"

debug

/dev/ttyS2

115200

defaultroute

noipdefault

user "eplus"

ipparam simyo

```

/etc/chatscripts/simyo

```

ABORT BUSY ABORT 'NO CARRIER' ABORT VOICE ABORT 'NO DIALTONE' ABORT 'NO DIAL TONE' ABORT 'NO ANSWER' ABORT DELAYED

# modeminit

'' "AT"

# ispnumber

OK-AT-OK "ATDT*99***1#"

# ispconnect

CONNECT \d\c

```

Wenn mittels pon simyo eine Verbindung aufgebaut wird, äußert sich das folgendermaßen:

```

Sep  4 17:01:14 roger pppd[7767]: pppd 2.4.4 started by root, uid 0

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: abort on (BUSY)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: abort on (NO CARRIER)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: abort on (VOICE)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: abort on (NO DIALTONE)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: abort on (NO DIAL TONE)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: abort on (NO ANSWER)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: abort on (DELAYED)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: send (AT^M)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: expect (OK)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: AT^M^M

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: OK

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]:  -- got it

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: send (ATDT*99***1#^M)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: expect (CONNECT)

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: ^M

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: ATDT*99***1#^M^M

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: CONNECT

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]:  -- got it

Sep  4 17:01:15 roger chat[7768]: send (\d)

Sep  4 17:01:16 roger pppd[7767]: Serial connection established.

Sep  4 17:01:16 roger pppd[7767]: using channel 6

Sep  4 17:01:16 roger pppd[7767]: Using interface ppp0

Sep  4 17:01:16 roger pppd[7767]: Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyS2

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x8280a052> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [LCP ConfReq id=0x1a <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x42655ed> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: sent [LCP ConfAck id=0x1a <asyncmap 0x0> <auth chap MD5> <magic 0x42655ed> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [LCP ConfAck id=0x1 <asyncmap 0x0> <magic 0x8280a052> <pcomp> <accomp>]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [LCP DiscReq id=0x1b magic=0x42655ed]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [CHAP Challenge id=0x1 <60ce93db3e71d2c4640209d4fc5f7c9b>, name = "UMTS_CHAP_SRVR"]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: sent [CHAP Response id=0x1 <0e14c8d91e1afdb8067f764a0fb854f4>, name = "eplus"]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [CHAP Success id=0x1 ""]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: CHAP authentication succeeded

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: sent [CCP ConfReq id=0x1 <deflate 15> <deflate(old#) 15> <bsd v1 15>]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [LCP ProtRej id=0x1c 80 fd 01 01 00 0f 1a 04 78 00 18 04 78 00 15 03 2f]

Sep  4 17:01:17 roger pppd[7767]: Protocol-Reject for 'Compression Control Protocol' (0x80fd) received

Sep  4 17:01:18 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12.14>]

Sep  4 17:01:18 roger pppd[7767]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x2 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Sep  4 17:01:19 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x2 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12.14>]

Sep  4 17:01:19 roger pppd[7767]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x3 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Sep  4 17:01:20 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x3 <ms-dns1 10.11.12.13> <ms-dns3 10.11.12.14>]

Sep  4 17:01:20 roger pppd[7767]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x4 <compress VJ 0f 01> <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Sep  4 17:01:21 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1d]

Sep  4 17:01:21 roger pppd[7767]: sent [IPCP ConfNak id=0x1d <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Sep  4 17:01:21 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [IPCP ConfRej id=0x4 <compress VJ 0f 01>]

Sep  4 17:01:21 roger pppd[7767]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x5 <addr 0.0.0.0>]

Sep  4 17:01:21 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [IPCP ConfNak id=0x5 <addr 10.129.8.236>]

Sep  4 17:01:21 roger pppd[7767]: sent [IPCP ConfReq id=0x6 <addr 10.129.8.236>]

Sep  4 17:01:21 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [IPCP ConfAck id=0x6 <addr 10.129.8.236>]

Sep  4 17:01:22 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [IPCP ConfReq id=0x1e]

Sep  4 17:01:22 roger pppd[7767]: sent [IPCP ConfAck id=0x1e]

Sep  4 17:01:22 roger pppd[7767]: Could not determine remote IP address: defaulting to 10.64.64.64

Sep  4 17:01:22 roger pppd[7767]: not replacing existing default route to eth0 [192.168.1.1]

Sep  4 17:01:22 roger pppd[7767]: local  IP address 10.129.8.236

Sep  4 17:01:22 roger pppd[7767]: remote IP address 10.64.64.64

Sep  4 17:01:22 roger pppd[7767]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up started (pid 7772)

Sep  4 17:01:22 roger pppd[7767]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-up finished (pid 7772), status = 0x1

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: rcvd [LCP TermReq id=0x1f]

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: LCP terminated by peer

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: Connect time 0.8 minutes.

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: Sent 336 bytes, received 0 bytes.

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 7775)

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: sent [LCP TermAck id=0x1f]

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 7775), status = 0x1

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: Hangup (SIGHUP)

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: Modem hangup

Sep  4 17:02:05 roger pppd[7767]: Connection terminated.

Sep  4 17:02:06 roger pppd[7767]: Exit.

```

Die Verbindung scheint also erfolgreich aufgebaut zu werden, allerdings wird diese nach wenigen Sekunden immer wieder beendet (LCP terminated by peer)

Wer hat eine Idee, wie man hier Abhilfe schaffen kann?

----------

## linpacman

Ist hier noch jemand mit UMTS unterwegs und kann vielleicht helfen?

----------

